
Airbus A380 - cockpit - nickb
http://www.gillesvidal.com/blogpano/cockpit1.htm
======
sanj
I wonder if the throttle move. In almost all aircraft, excepting the
A3[2|3|4|8]0 family, throttles move when in any automatic mode. If the
autoflight system decides to go to full throttle, they'll slide all the way
forward. This was definitely true on the B7[5|6]7 series, but I'm not certain
about the B777.

There were a rash of concerns (though no incidents that I recall) because
pilots often leave a hand on the throttle to have a sense of what the aircraft
is doing. A sudden movement could mean a change in flight mode or a level off,
or a stall.

By contrast Airbus's non-moving throttles are just shiny switches. They have
detente settings for each mode. They could just as easily be a set of toggle
switches.

------
pg
Let me resize my own browser window, please.

------
edw519
Is it just me, or are the mouse gestures backwards?

~~~
run4yourlives
first thing I thought too.

~~~
paulgb
I think those gestures are pretty standard for panoramic images. Every
QuickTime panorama I have seen used them.

~~~
edw519
OK, I guess I got confused because it's the opposite of Google Maps, which I
use much more often.

------
mynameishere
Piper cub:

[http://www.tradewind-
aviation.com/images/cokpit/cockpit_cub_...](http://www.tradewind-
aviation.com/images/cokpit/cockpit_cub_650.jpg)

------
run4yourlives
Meh, I'm not sure why they've got seats in there... it's not like the pilot
actually flies the thing. :-)

~~~
sammyo
But they could: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimli_Glider>

~~~
run4yourlives
Of course, the difference being that a 767 can land on most runways, an A380
can land on about what, 10 worldwide (exaggeration).

------
thomas
wow, nice job.

i hate that auto-full screen though.

gestures seem to work fine. not backwards for me.

~~~
boucher
anyone who changes the size of my browser window should be shot.

~~~
pchristensen
I'll lend you the gun

------
tlrobinson
For some reason I imagined the cockpit of the world's largest commercial
airliner would be much bigger.

~~~
noonespecial
I expected it would just be a keyboard where you could type in suggestions to
the flight computer.

If all three fly-by-wire modules concur that you are not, in fact, a complete
moron, the airplane will consider your request.

Then again, it would have been much cooler if there had been a "Kirk chair"
right in the middle and scantily clad "ensigns" scurrying about.

------
dskhatri
drool.. so many buttons

~~~
kirubakaran
First lesson of pilot training:

Do not, under any circumstances, drool on the buttons.

------
mixmax
Am I the only one that hates these flash-sites where you first have to figure
out the interface, which is often ill conveived and sporadically working
across different browsers?

~~~
paulgb
I think the interface is quite intuitive. When I am using something as simple
as this, I would rather learn by playing with it than read any instructions.

